# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Πασχάλης Τσιορνοβίτης

## Polyneikos

Ενας γνωστός και πολύ καλός αθλητής ειναι ο *Πασχάλης Τσιορνοβίτης*.
Κατεβαίνει πολλά χρόνια σε αγώνες, με πολλές νίκες στην κατηγορία του αλλα και Γενικούς Τίτλους




Μερικές από τις συμμετοχές του που έχω καταγράψει ,σίγουρα κάποιοι θα μου διαφεύγει, ειναι οι παρακάτω:

·         1998 ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 4η θέση -90
·         1999 NABBA Πανελληνιο 1η θέση -85
·         1999 NABBA Πανευρωπαϊκό Κατηγορία ΙΙΙ 7ος
·         2000 ΕΟΣΔ 13ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση -90
·         2000 ΕΟΣΔ 13ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση -90
*·           2002 ΕΟΣΔ 15ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση -90 & Γενικός Νικητής*
·         2003 ΕΟΣΔ 16ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση -90
·         2004  Πιέρια Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση -90
·         2004 ΕΟΣΔ 17ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση -90
·         2007 Αχίλλεια Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα 2η θέση
·         2007 NABBA Πανελληνιο Πρωτάθλημα Κατηγορία Μen BB ΙΙΙ 1η θεση
·         2007 ΝΑΒΒΑ Παγκόσμιο Μάλτα
·         2010 IFBB Bαλκανικό -90 6η θέση -90
*·           2010 ΙFBB 23ο Πανελλήνιο 1η θέση -85 & Γενικός Νικητής
·           2010 ΙFBB 1st Olympus Grand Prix Γενικός Νικητής*
·         2011 ΙFBB 24ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση -100
·         2012 ΙFBB 25ο  Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2η θέση -100
·         2012 ΙFBB  29o Mεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα 3η θέση -100

*
 1999 NABBA Πανελληνιο 1η θέση
*(Με Στρατή Αργυράκη και Χάρη Κοτσιβό στον Γενικο Τίτλο)






*

 2000 ΕΟΣΔ 13ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση -90


*
*


2004 Πιέρια Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα
*(Με Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη στον Γενικό Τίτλο και τον Γιάννη Βασάλο)

----------


## Polyneikos

*2004 ΕΟΣΔ 17ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα*
(Γενικός Τίτλος, διακρίνονται οι Μπάμπης Σαρακίνης, Μανωλης Καραμανλάκης, Φανης Αντωνόπουλος)






*2007 NABBA Πανελληνιο Πρωτάθλημα*



*2007 Αχίλλεια Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα*
(Με Στρατή Αργυράκη και Γιάννη Τσούνο)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν γινόταν να λείπει απο το φόρουμ αφιέρωμα στον Πασχάλη , παλια καραβάνα και αθλητής με διαχρονική αξία και πάντα όταν κατεβαίνει , άψογα προετοιμασμένος και σε άριστη φόρμα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Τι να λέμε τώρα... διαχρονική αξία... υπέροχος χαρακτήρας και όταν συζητάμε για πόδια αθλητών στο ελληνικό ββ, η πρώτη εικόνα που έρχεται στους παλαιότερους είναι τα πόδια του Πασχάλη!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

*2010 IFBB Bαλκανικό -90 6η θέση -90






2010 ΙFBB 23ο Πανελλήνιο 1η θέση -85 & Γενικός Νικητής









2010 ΙFBB 1st Olympus Grand Prix Γενικός Νικητής




2011 ΙFBB 24ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση -100



*

----------


## vaggan

πολυ καλος αθλητης με οσκαρικους τετρακεφαλους :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------

